# Packaging Top Bar Honeycomb



## Lance Gillette (May 20, 2005)

I've got six langstroth hives and one topbar hive this year and I'm looking for a good way to package the topbar honeycomb so that it is appealing for a customer. A couple years ago I tried topbar hives and did package some comb for our family to use in large ziplock bags. The bags of honeycomb were then stored in large clamshell styrofoam containers. We recently used up the last of that supply. The comb was well preserved and none of the honey had crystalized. Putting the comb in the zip lock bags was rather difficult and messy though. Any ideas on packaging the honeycomb in nice presentable fashion?

Lance Gillette
Fairbanks, Alaska


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Reynold's style Plastic wrap.

or 

4" 8 ounce squats, use cookie cutter to cut. Extract scraps. The squats are just the right size for swollen honey combs like you get in tbh's sometimes.

You can get the squats from Edward Don for pennies.


----------



## dmcdonald (Jun 16, 2003)

I like the comb cutters and boxes from Betterbee. I used these last season to package comb from my TBH's, and I thought the result was much better, esthetically, than anything else I've seen for cut comb. The cutters and boxes are sized so that you can drop the cut comb directly into the box, and it fits snugly.


----------



## AlpineJean (Apr 3, 2005)

DM, what sort of price does comb honey in packages like that bring? I have no idea.


----------



## dmcdonald (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm not sure about price--I wasn't selling last season, because the quantity I had was fairly small. I gave it away to friends and family.

But I do expect to sell, this season. I'm thinking around $4 for an 8 oz. pack. That's competitive with what I see in stores here, and what I'll be selling is produced without any treatments to the bees, and no wax foundation, so it's arguably purer than the section comb honey in the stores.


----------

